# Parking- Dover area



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

A friend is returning into Dover at about 10 pm in the evening. His outfit includes a car on trailer giving about 12.5 metres in overall length.
Can anyone recommend a suitable overnight parking place in the general area so they can get a few hours sleep before moving on.
From my own experience of using it the Esplanade is maybe not so suitable for such a long rig !!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would have thought he would get on Marine Parade on the front as the vans park alongside the curb. Unless its really busy of course. I would try there first but probably best to have a plan B.


----------



## janni (May 1, 2005)

*Dover Parking*

Try the Park an Ride on the new Dover Road just south of Canterbury. MH facilities and only a couple of pounds for 24 hours.

Janni


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Dover Parking*



janni said:


> Try the Park an Ride on the new Dover Road just south of Canterbury. MH facilities and only a couple of pounds for 24 hours.
> 
> Janni


Won't get in as the barrier will be locked by 10 pm!


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

If you head out from Dover towards the M20, there is a service area marked as Dover early arrivals or something like that. Loads of room for lorries and caravans etc.

We stayed there overnight on our way home a few weeks ago (had a late ferry home). Cost nothing and has a good place to get some brekkie in the morning.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The area off the M20 DOES charge ( Motorhomes, caravans and trailers should use the coach parking area.) Its only a fiver per night. You have to pay via mobile phone. I have used a few times, the only down side is that there is a bit 9all right a lot) of road noise but at a fiver who cares !!!!

It is also monitored by CCTV so dont try and get away without paying !!!


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> The area off the M20 DOES charge ( Motorhomes, caravans and trailers should use the coach parking area.) Its only a fiver per night. You have to pay via mobile phone. I have used a few times, the only down side is that there is a bit 9all right a lot) of road noise but at a fiver who cares !!!!
> 
> It is also monitored by CCTV so dont try and get away without paying !!!


Oh 8O

We'll I had no idea that I had to pay. I didn't pay. Haven't had anything through the post to say I'm in trouble. Do you thnk I will?

8O


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Im' familiar with Marine Parade but feel it might be difficult to fine a space long enough.
The area on the M20 seem like it should fit the bill or the P&R south of Canterbury if arriving before the barrier closes.

Anyone got the co-ords for a sat-nav


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Jean-Luc said:


> Thanks for the info. Im' familiar with Marine Parade but feel it might be difficult to fine a space long enough.
> The area on the M20 seem like it should fit the bill or the P&R south of Canterbury if arriving before the barrier closes.
> 
> Anyone got the co-ords for a sat-nav


No way would one parking bay at Canterbury Park and Ride be long enough to accommodate M/C and trailer!


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Parking near Dover*

You can stay overnight beside the Military Canal in Hythe, you park along the kerb so the length is not a big issue.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Jean-Luc said:


> The area on the M20 seem like it should fit the bill or the P&R south of Canterbury if arriving before the barrier closes.


At the moment Canterbury P&R is closed from 2030hrs as the last Bus is 19.30 hrs. But as Invicta says, there is no room for anything with a trailer hitched up.

We were there this weekend. Great parking for 'normal' motorhomes otherwise :lol:

See Canterbury Park and Ride Forum Topic 

****


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Parking near Dover*



iconnor said:


> You can stay overnight beside the Military Canal in Hythe, you park along the kerb so the length is not a big issue.


iconnor, would that be along Princes Parade


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Parking nr Dover*

The Hythe parking is on Military Road. It is fairly noisy up 'til 2200 but fine after that. I have stayed there a couple of times on my way to France via the Tunnel.


----------

